# looking for a landseer newfoundland breeder



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone know a good breeder who breeds landseers, there seems to be more and more puppy farms about, willing to wait for a planned litter.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Im sure you have probably done all the searches online,but try champdogs
Champdogs - Promoting Responsible Dog Breeding - Online Since 1999
Also the kennel club etc.Have you been on the newfoundland websites/forums/breed club ,often its the best way of making contact with new breeders.
Good luck in your search (very green,lol!)


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks bearpaw, i have done searching on most of the sites you recommended, but would like a recommended breeder even if it means waiting a long time.
Thank-you Ann


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

The easiest way would be by going on the forums/breed groups for a while,so you can get to know some of the owners and read about the different breedings etc.Getting to know others with the newfies,as good breeders sell by word of mouth and rarely advertise. But then,im sure you know that already,sorry!
How are your lovely pups doing? Any recent pics?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

not very common landseer newfies are they? Such lovely dogs


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I like the Landseer's! I have ever only seen the one, where i am there are a few Newfies but black ones.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

my pups are doing really well, getting a handfull now, they are into everything. I just wish we had a girl in our litter, we promised my son he could keep a girl hence the hunt for a landseer girl. I will take put some more photos on in a bit.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

They aren't very common in the show ring because it's very difficult to produce a good landseer - the right markings ect. There are some fantastic ones though. You could try Sandbears Newfoundlands? They have a gorgeous landseer boy who might end up having some landseers in a litter he sires. They'll be in very high demand though, he's the nicest landseer i have ever seen lol! xx


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

My hubby has just bought me a beautiful landseer bitch puppy, i have only seen photos so far and am waiting for him to come home with her, i am so so excited, cant believe what a lovely hubby i have.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

are they a separate recognized breed? just a question out of interest...

its reads on wiki -Many kennel clubs consider the Landseer to be simply a black-and-white variant of the Newfoundland..


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

The UK kennel club classes them all as Newfoundlands, but I think in most other countries the Landseer is classed as a separate breed. Lovely dogs whatever colour though!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jardine said:


> My hubby has just bought me a beautiful landseer bitch puppy, i have only seen photos so far and am waiting for him to come home with her, i am so so excited, cant believe what a lovely hubby i have.


That is wonderfull news for you. When is she due home with your hubby,? dont forget to put up some pic's for us to see. My husband and I have wanted a Newfi for a long time, but as we have chihuaua's I dont think a "Tiny" Breed lololol like the Newfi would be a good idea for us now. They are stunning dogs.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Hes due back about 9 so we are so excited and apparantly see been asleep most of the way and not been sick, and he keeps telling me how beautiful she is, i cant wait, photos will follow as soon as i can. I can quite see why people have been so excited about collecting our pups, i have allways wanted a landseer but as you say there is not many about.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh wow,how lucky are you,and what a lovely hubby!!!
Aww look forward to piccys,hope she settles in well.Do you still have the boys? Im sure she will settle well either way.So excited for you!


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

its like a mad house, weve still got one of our pups here for another week, but thankfully they are all getting on well but the landseer is full of energy still after her long sleep on the way here and the rest are shattered, so i think it going to be a long night, but she is beautiful.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Very long night up most of the night with dogs playing, the neighbours must be really annoyed with us this morning. The landseer is so much more energetic than our black newfies. Bath day today i think the landseer is covered in mud now from rolling around and playing and she does stink. Jess our mother of the pups seems really pleased with her so hopefully all will settle down in a few days.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh so pleased to hear she settling well and gets on with the others.....umm dont see any pics yet lol!!


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

The dogs have had a lovely day in the garden, bonnie the landseer had a shower which she loved and then went on the grass with jess to roll around and get dirty what fun, photos have now been added.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Just had a nosey peak,awww bless,she is such a cutie!!! you can see mischief in her eyes lol!
Your boy is so big now,just like a fluffy bear.Mom is looking great after having all those babies,well done you.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks bearpaw, i am really proud of jess, she been a brilliant mum, that is her smallest baby that is left, hes leaving home next week but luckily hes going very local so we shall see him, hubby has named him eric as a joke and hes responding to it really well. I just cant believe how well they are all getting on.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Eric!? oh dear lol.Be so nice to have him nearby and see how he grows.
Do you plan to breed your girl in the future (the little one).
Sorry i always seem to be asking questions lol,just love them,and yours are just gorgeous!


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

I doubt we will breed again, it was a wonderful expierence but a lot of work and i worried so much about jess, but who knows what our future holds. The main thing to us is enjoying our ever growing family of dogs and hopefully giving them a good life. Weve had really good feedback from people that have had the puppies so im pleased weve done a good job with them, but ive hated everone of them going and with eric its going to be worse because he the last and has always been slightly smaller then the rest.


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

Always go only to a registered breeder - there are many puppy farms out there and they will do the ' oh the parents are out walking or away at a show etc.

The best way is to fierst go the The Newfoundland Dog Club UK© - Home Page website and have a read of the pages there - especially the pages on 'thinking of buying a puppy' (they start of very nice and cuddly and grow into a 12 stone hairy monster that can wet the house with one shake of the head). Houseproud is not a word that is associated with a Newfie owner (we have three of them and the birds love the grooming sessions and have the warmest nests in the area). Hair is a big problem - Mr Dyson has not designed the ideal vacuum for removing black plastic bags of hair wehn they moult.

Please don't have a Newf if you can't spend many hours of every day with them in the house and able to give them a good walk - they are really people dogs and they do not like being left alone.

BUT the pleasure of owning one or more, of these is beyond explanation - they give back to us a million times over the love and companionship we give them. For us there is no other dog like them (a little biased).

Contact Carol Cooper at the newfoundland club as she is the breed puppy coordinator and will give you some advise and a list of Landseer breeders who are registered with the newfie club (not all are gauranteed to be responsible breeders though!).
If you are thinking of buying your first Newfoundland puppy, then please have a look at the puppy information page and contact Carol Cooper the Breed and Puppy Information Co-ordinator. Email her on: [email protected]

Alternitively go to the Southern Newfoundland Club - Homepage website for other contacts.

What about taking a rescue dog? Landseers don't come up for adoption often though but the clubs and the Chinook charity are usually looking for people to foster and / or adopt. Usually fully grown one but sometimes puppies. If you want more info please post or e-mail me

Have a look here for some funny bits on newfs:
NAUGHTY NEWFS VIDEO PAGE

David


----------



## Louise Thomas (Dec 12, 2009)

The landseer at Sandbears kennel is stunning, I have just had one of his pup's who I will be showing.
I would suggest you get in touch with Suzanne and ask if she plans any landseer pup's in the future, if not she may know someone who is. Suzanne is a very respected Nefoundland breeder who always does well at shows with her dogs, I'm very pleased to of found her to get my pup from, fantastic after sales care too.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice post david, i dont think a lot of people realise how much work a newfie is compared to a lot of short haired dogs.
Congratulations louise on getting your pup.
Since bonnie came into our lives i didnt realise that the landseer is like a totally different breed to the black newfies, bonnie is so full of energy, i do worry about her legs and hips because everything is done at full pelt, and her eyes follow you at all times, shes just totally devoted to me, and wild, and she has such a naughty streak. Bonnie loves dishclothes if they are left within her reach they are eaten, and loves eating the plants so our garden is beginning to look a bit of a mess.
Thankfully all our dogs are getting on well, even our shepherd who can be a bit of a grouch will cuddle into bonnie for a sleep.
Even though bonnies wild and destroying things at the moment we are so pleased with her, she fits in nicely.


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

Lovely looking terror of a Landseer you are lucky enough to have there. Puppy breath and fluffy coat (when clean) no doubt. There is nothing like a new puppy - well okay two new puppies are better.

Obviously you have lots of experience but just for interest to others: Watch carefully young dogs do not have too many steps to climb as there bones are soft and supple and can do a lot of damage in a big dog such as a Newfie. Most common problems are Elbows and Cruciates so care of leg care when little is crucial.

Another tip for first time puppy owners: Take them to puppy school as soon as you can - a 10lb puppy jumping up on you is kind of cute but when it starts to do the same at 10 Stone then its not a joke. The importance of training can't be overstated - getting a large breed to stop and come back when you want it to is really important. A couple of samples where both of these above points show the benefits of training:

We have recently fostered - then adopted as she was such a charmer - 14 month old unwanted female. She had been put up for sale on the internet cheaply ( a prime target for puppy farmers who buy cheap bitches to breed with). Excuse for the sale - she had grown from a fluffy ball into a quote:'nightmare of a dog' who jumped up at everybody and was so boisterous that she would knock people over with her enthusiasm. Result was she was locked outside all the time and 'dragged out' by her collar - and obviously beaten as she cringed when you raised your hand to her to pat her.

Two or three puppy school lessons later and she was immediately calmer, some TLC, and she still cringes and will sometimes (but rarely) jump but a happy dog and reasonably well behaved. She will return to us off the lead with a whistle (except is she gets in the water!!!!) and so she is now safe around small children and older people - previously a BIG problem.

Second example - Can you imagine the horror on the beach for a parent when a 10 stone dog runs towards their children and is uncontrollable? Even if the dog stops and does not make any contact the parents of children will react very badly as a minimum with the potential of legal action. Can you blame them? The NEwfie only wants to play but if you can't stop them you can see the issue.

So please take your Dog to puppy school - it makes a happy dog and a contented owner who can let Newfie of the lead and not be worried about them. Now can someone tell me how to get my 14 month old vandal out of the water

Final note on original subject:

Landseer, Browns and Blacks are all same breed but each have distinctly different characters. Probably most docile is the Black, - would be interesting to hear experiences of life with Browns and Landseers and in particular their temperaments.


Added a few photos today


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

a neighbours daughter recently got a liver/white landseer puppy and it is so gorg!

It runs around the garden with all the kids


----------



## filigree (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone..I'm a newbie here..and just noticed that someone was looking for a Landseer Newfoundland Puppy? We had a HUGE litter of Landseers on April 26th...a few still not spoken for...But, we are located in Ontario Canada...If you don't mind shipping...email us back! Pics on our website at Family Puppies


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

I would love to know how to get a newfie out of the water, its a nightmare having 3 when they all love swimming.
Bonnie has just been for a check up and she perfect, the vet really loved her although bonnie wasnt so keen on going to the vets, but lapped up all the attention.
I think im going to have to start taking bonnie out on her own as she seemed really worried without the other dogs with her.


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

SHIPPED!!!!!! Did you say SHIPPED!! what are these - containers, boxes, fridges? No they are tiny dogs very nervous and in a big world they do not understand. SHIPPED???!!!!

Sorry but reading your website have to say that it sounds more like a puppy farm than a family who breeds in the home one breed of dog: From your website:
We are a small family breeder located in Ontario, Canada. Specializing in breeding Yorkshire Terriers, Morkies, Maltese.... and soon, Newfoundland dogs, we have placed many beautiful puppies, as pets, with families across Ontario. 

If ever I saw someone advertising puppies that are commodities this appears to be one. AND any responsible breeder would not sell a puppy to someone who they did not know or where not sure of where it was going. How do you know its going to a good home and won't be reused as a puppy farm or even worse. A responsible breeder also will ALWAYS take a puppy back if there is any problem - not so practical if they are SHIPPED.

Sorry but have a real problem with 'multi breeders'. If you have a real affection for Newfs (or any other dog) then it doesn't seem normal to quote: .... and soon Newfoundland Dogs unquote. Walmart, and other supermarkets will advertise 'Soon in stock Large fridges' Not normally carting responsible breeders.

Outside of Cardigan in south wales there is a sign on the side of the road that says: 'Puppies for sale - Yorkies, Pugs, Labs, and crosses' This always reminds me of puppy farms which I am sure they are.


Okay had my rant and hope that i am wrong but the website speaks for itself.

For info:

Unfortuantely if you buy a puppy to bring to UK (Bring not SHIP) then it will have to go into quarantine for 6 months. This is really very traumatic for a young puppy especially during the critical first 6 months of its life when it should be socialised and go through the training and familiarisation with its family. SO not practical for the average person to bring into the UK a puppy - even from Europe.

D


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

Caring breeders not Carting breeders


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

jardine said:


> I would love to know how to get a newfie out of the water, its a nightmare having 3 when they all love swimming.
> Bonnie has just been for a check up and she perfect, the vet really loved her although bonnie wasnt so keen on going to the vets, but lapped up all the attention.
> I think im going to have to start taking bonnie out on her own as she seemed really worried without the other dogs with her.


Hi - getting a Newfie out of water - that could form a whole thesis that will be awarded a doctorate. If you find out let me know. Think the water blocks the ears.

I wouldnt worry to much about Bonnie and her nervousness away from teh others. As she grows she will get her own confidence and it won't be anywhere near as bad. The more likely problem comes from the others left behind when you take bonnie out. Although having three makes it easier. When we only had two the dog left behind when one went to the vet etc would howl all the time he was seperated. Since having the third one then now its never a problem - as long as they have company they are happy. (you can never have just one Newfie I am sure). Good to hear that Bonnie is progressing and happy, I am sure she will grow used to the occassional seperation.

Hardest problem is taking three newfies out at a time. We found one helpful solution was a Link chain between two of them - the sort that you use to tether them for shows, its about 30 inches long and can link two together and then you can use one lead. This sounds as if you are doubling the problem but what happens is that if one decides to pull in one direction then the weight of the other balances it and it is easier to manage - well as easy as it can be for two large dogs. Also to keep them sitting you can stand between them and the chain goes around you leg if they decide to try to go off and it draws them together so they cant run off. Best way to use the weight of them against each otehr to help you manage more than one at a time.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

filigree said:


> Hi Everyone..I'm a newbie here..and just noticed that someone was looking for a Landseer Newfoundland Puppy? We had a HUGE litter of Landseers on April 26th...a few still not spoken for...But, we are located in Ontario Canada...If you don't mind shipping...email us back! Pics on our website at Family Puppies


I'm loving how on your site, about half of your dams and sires aren't even registered. I wouldn't go for a shipped pup either, as it's harsh to be shut in a small crate for the 10 hours flight and then quarinteened for 6 months. That's just silly.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:
Sorry laughed my socks off. I have tried walking my 2 newfie girls on a joint lead.....and failed miserably, my legs were in knots and I kept tripping up. I would free my legs and they would go opposite directions and wrap me up again!! Now have my new Saint to walk too. I have 3 seperate leads, with my puller Newfi in one hand and another Newfi and the Saint in the other. IUf they all decided to rush at someone/something I would be sledging on my nose:scared:


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

ps. Forgot to add, Newfies only come out of thw water to shake it all over you, then dash back in before you can catch them


----------



## filigree (Jun 8, 2010)

I am truly sorry for offending anyone on this site. I did not know that this site was UK based. Certainly, I DO NOT condone any animal to be in quarantine for 6 months!!! We do ship within North America..but we do not have to deal with quarantines within the continent, and if we had to, I would not ship at all. Also..all of our dogs are not registered as plainly pointed out..but, does that make them a bad dog? Absolutely not!! Most of our dogs are "able" to be registered, but we have not done so, as we prefer to work with families, as opposed to show people who are always on the lookout for kennel breeding stock. Once again....appologies.


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

filigree said:


> I am truly sorry for offending anyone on this site. I did not know that this site was UK based. Certainly, I DO NOT condone any animal to be in quarantine for 6 months!!! We do ship within North America..but we do not have to deal with quarantines within the continent, and if we had to, I would not ship at all. Also..all of our dogs are not registered as plainly pointed out..but, does that make them a bad dog? Absolutely not!! Most of our dogs are "able" to be registered, but we have not done so, as we prefer to work with families, as opposed to show people who are always on the lookout for kennel breeding stock. Once again....appologies.


Sorry to say but original comments stand as far as I see - you will always find an excuse why not registered, just breeding so many different types of dogs smacks at puppy farming - for example why buy a dog and bitch Landseer if not expresssly for breeding????

You are also misinformed about 'show people always on the lookout for Kennel Breeding stock' A misconception and a nice smokescreen.

Also my comments on SHIPPING dogs, in your case to to North America, is sound IMO, Canada is more than 5,000 miles East to West and North America is 8,000 miles north to south. NOT much fun in a crate.

Being involved with Dog welfare in UK, from the limited information on your website and from experience I feel very strongly about the type of breeder you appear to be.


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

BigBearsRule said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> Sorry laughed my socks off. I have tried walking my 2 newfie girls on a joint lead.....and failed miserably, my legs were in knots and I kept tripping up. I would free my legs and they would go opposite directions and wrap me up again!! Now have my new Saint to walk too. I have 3 seperate leads, with my puller Newfi in one hand and another Newfi and the Saint in the other. IUf they all decided to rush at someone/something I would be sledging on my nose:scared:


OOOOH how nice it is to own Newfies!!! had to laugh a lot also. Just to clarify the joint chain - we have a chain with a link in the middle and attach the lead there. This means that the effect of them pulling draws them together against each other or if they go in opposite directions they have the weight of the other against them. Doesnt help much if they see water or see anything to play with of course. The chain stops you getting to tangled though.

I could never have imagined how much pleasure a dog could give us - then we had three - three times the pleasure (so I'm told )


----------



## dalexi51 (May 26, 2010)

One last thing about owning a newfie - todays blog:

Main drainage blocked today so had to call Dyno Rod - at least three newfies in drainage system causing block. Well okay enough hair for three newfies anyway.

See attached phot of what used to be a very nice torch. 17 month old Newfie still curious and must have been bored or things got out of hand in the night when she wanted to see something. There should be a warning with Newfies - 'WARNING - Place all chewable objects at least 7ft of the ground' :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

bonnie has settled lovely but is still hypo so today we bought another landseer to keep bonnie company, and give our others ones a break, our new little girl is called lucy and was bought up in a family home and is beautiful.
Landseers are certainly like a different breed to our black ones, even lucy at 9 weeks is hypo, but i would say they are more loving. So now im back to puppy wee and dog training.
Like the torch by the way david, but you know its your fault you should have put it away properly, bonnie chewed up my hubbys new hat the other day i couldnt help but laugh as the night before he was telling my son of for leaving stuff around that bonnie could reach and chew up.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi your dogs are all gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank-you


----------

